# F/S Western Wideout



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a Western Wideout for sale. Plowside only. Bought new last winter and watched it sit in barn till this winter. We used it for one event.
$4,500. Stored indoors in excellent condition. One year left on warranty. 
Located in 46835 
Thanks!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Pictures would help...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Pictures would help...


Not of you.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

LOL 
Sorry didnt have phone when I posted. Almost put * insert mint wideout here *


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Are you looking for any equipment on trade?


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

We do need another mow trailer. Dual axle 18'ish with a ramp gate. 
I'd prefer the cash but open to hear what your talkin.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Ill throw in a truck side for a 2010 Chevy 2500 to help sweeten the deal and sell a plow in spring.


----------

